# Floating Rotors



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey guys,

I am currently in the market for some front floating rotors for my Mk1 Audi TT (looking for a 5x100 bolt pattern, size 312mm) however I am drawing blanks on where to find quality rotors. I am mainly looking for these to save some unsprung weight and wanted to know if anyone had anywhere they recommend to find a rotor like this. 

I have not found many places (Besides ECS) that would sell or make something in this size, as I am looking for an OEM size, not a larger upgrade. I would prefer it to be a plain rotor but would also be open to drilled. 

What would you recommend? The ECS rotors claim a weight savings of ~4lbs, so if I could find something on par with that I would be happy. Appreciate any and all input. 

Who makes great rotors? 

Thanks,

-John


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

Racingbrake makes great rotors.


----------

